# The 550



## L Mason (Dec 20, 2013)

My mini rig


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 20, 2013)

How many minutes does it take to fill that box?


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## L Mason (Dec 20, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> How many minutes does it take to fill that box?
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


I use this for mainly small pruning jobs so it serves its purpose I have a 14' dump with dome for larger projects but with that said about 3 decent sized limbs lol


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 20, 2013)

Pretty cool though


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## L Mason (Dec 20, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Pretty cool though
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


Thank you. It was a pain in the rear to find this set up I finally had to have it made


----------



## SS Sniper (Jan 24, 2015)

6.4 powerstroke or gasser?
Nice rig anyway!


----------

